# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  چطوري ميتونين تست های زیست الگو رو كار كنين؟؟

## reza0

سلام
4تا كتاب تست زيست الگو رو هم اگه اشتباه نكنم 8000 تا تست داره
وقت ميشه تا كنكور همه ي اين تست ها رو كار كرد واقعا؟  يا مشكل منم كه كندم و فكر ميكنم نميشه
____
اصلاح ميكنم هر 4 كتاب الگو روي هم اگه اشتباه نكنم به گفته ي يكي از بچه ها حدود 9300 تا تست دارن فكر ميكنم

----------


## m a h s a

مشکل شمایی که کندی و فکر میکنی نمیشه...
چرا که نشه....زیست باید هر روز جز برنامه ات باشه...
تعداد تست ها رو تقسیم  کن هر روز یه مقدارشو کار کن...بشه جز واجبات زندگیت :Yahoo (4):

----------


## reza0

شايد اصلا سوالم اشتباه باشه... 
به هر حال زيست مهمترين درسه....

----------


## saeedkh76

> سلام
> 4تا كتاب تست زيست الگو رو هم اگه اشتباه نكنم 8000 تا تست داره
> وقت ميشه تا كنكور همه ي اين تست ها رو كار كرد واقعا؟  يا مشكل منم كه كندم و فكر ميكنم نميشه


8000 تست چیزی نیست واسه زیست
ساعت زیستت رو ببر بالاتر اگه نمیرسی

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

داداش گلم همین زیست اگه ببینی سر جلسه کنکور سوال چی میدن دیگه 8000 تست ک سهله 80000 تا تست میزنی :Yahoo (68):

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*یادمه دکتر حسن نشتایی که الان از مولف های زیست خیلی سبز هست سال ۸۸ که کنکور داد و رتبه صدو خورده ای شد میگفت که حداقل روزی ۵۰۰ تا تست زیست میزده ( در نهایت زیست کنکور آزاد رو ۱۰۰ زد و زیست کنکور سراسری رو اگه اشتباه نکنم ۹۴ درصد زد )*

----------


## mehrsa.m

*زیست باید براش وقت بذاری.....میشه....تازه وقتی یه دور خوندی اون سوالایی که علامت دار کردی هم باید کار کنی....کنکوریه ماه عقب افتاده زمان خوبیه....*

----------


## reza0

> *یادمه دکتر حسن نشتایی که الان از مولف های زیست خیلی سبز هست سال ۸۸ که کنکور داد و رتبه صدو خورده ای شد میگفت که حداقل روزی ۵۰۰ تا تست زیست میزده ( در نهایت زیست کنکور آزاد رو ۱۰۰ زد و زیست کنکور سراسری رو اگه اشتباه نکنم ۹۴ درصد زد )*


داداش با اين حرف بيشتر به بچه ها استرس وارد ميكني....چون اين كار تقريبا ميشه گفت نشدنيه
روزي 500 تست...يه حساب سرانگشت بكنين ببينين
بعشدم هر كس شرايط خاص خودشو داره
اون آقا شايد خيالش از بابت درساي ديگه راحت بوده
بعدشم اون زمانا تستاي زيست ساده تر و كوتا ه تر بود و كمتر زمان ميبرد

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

> داداش با اين حرف بيشتر به بچه ها استرس وارد ميكني....چون اين كار تقريبا ميشه گفت نشدنيه
> روزي 500 تست...يه حساب سرانگشت بكنين ببينين
> بعشدم هر كس شرايط خاص خودشو داره
> اون آقا شايد خيالش از بابت درساي ديگه راحت بوده
> بعدشم اون زمانا تستاي زيست ساده تر و كوتا ه تر بود و كمتر زمان ميبرد


*
کسی اگه بخواد رتبه زیر ۲۰۰ بیاره با دیدن حرف من استرس نمیگیره , استرس واسه سیاهی لشگرای کنکوره , خیالت راحت ...
این چیزی هم که گفتم عین حقیقت بود و از زبون خود ایشون , حالا شما بگو نشدنیه ... به هر حال باید یه فرقی بین کسی که رتبه صد کنکور شده با بقیه باشه دیگه عزیزم .
*

----------


## marsad

روزی تقریبا 100 تا تست زیست بزن از الگو
که حالت عادی(خوندن پاسخنامه و درسنامه ها) 3ساعت میبره
میشه تمومش کرد
تازه همه تستاشم که تالیفی نیست. نصفش آزاد و سنجش و ...

----------


## reza0

> روزی تقریبا 100 تا تست زیست بزن از الگو
> که حالت عادی(خوندن پاسخنامه و درسنامه ها) 3ساعت میبره
> میشه تمومش کرد
> تازه همه تستاشم که تالیفی نیست. نصفش آزاد و سنجش و ...


 
خب به نظر من تو زيست  خوندن كتاب و يا اگه جزوه اي هم داريم مهمتر  زدنه تسته
نظرم اينه من

----------


## dorsa20

بابا چیزی نیست قطعا میرسید..نگران نباشید

----------

